# Cherokee plow for sale - $950.00 ORBO



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey there, any older Cherokee owners out here looking for plowing solution?

Selling my good old Snowbear Flexblade (poly) 7' plow. Driveway got smaller after building big garage, and at 70 years old don't want to plow neighbors, so replaced with a snow blowing tractor with a cab. After 4 years the only thing replaced was the electric lift (actuator) mechanism last year. The rubber deflector is a bit dry rotted though, but if you push slow enough doesn't matter much.

No special Cherokee push plates required, just plugs into a front 2" receiver hitch (and most big hitch manufacturers sell them). Has older Meyer lights, and unique electric (4) relay system for raising/lowering using a single long toggle switch mounted on the dashboard (search for "big ugly switch" here on plowsite.com for details on that). Includes Snowbear big ugly switch if you like that. If my hitch fits your Cherokee you can have that too.

Currently on a '92 Cherokee. Weighs arount 300 lbs (no additional springs, shocks or Timbrens required). Is in Auburn Maine.

If interested email me at [email protected]

See the ad at http://maine.craigslist.org/pts/1044707889.html also. Looking to get $950.00 ORBO.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

*Snowbear Flexblade - has been sold*

The plow mentioned here has been sold.

No more Jeep, no more plow...

Plan "B" is now in effect.


----------

